# Anyone Know George Fish Of Northampton?



## Poolegan (May 5, 2014)

I have recently been given my grandad's pocket watch made by George Fish of Northampton. T'interweb isn't too helpful with info on him. He seems to have died in 1806 and I have found brief reference to an exhibition in the late 1700s. One of his long case clocks sold for grand, but that is all I could find.

The watch has two cases, inner brass, outer tortoise shell with a fusee movement and pierced plates.

Can anyone help with info? I have tried a search here, but not found anything helpful.

I stumbled across this forum and felt that there may be the required expertise here.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Do you know, I saw a book published some years back by NAG which was a list of British and other watchmakers up to 1825, giving some information about their working periods and products. As the book only went up to 1825, I didn't buy it, but if it is still in the second-hand bookshop, I will either buy it or look up the name George Fish and PM you. I have a feeling that the book will probably have been sold by now though - to someone interested in early watches who wants a directory of watchmakers prior to 1825 rather than a picture book on watches of that period.


----------



## Poolegan (May 5, 2014)

Thank you;-)


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a longcase clock by George Fish of Northampton. It dates to circa 1800 and was presented to a Sgt. Wright of Number 2 Company of the 48th Northampton Militia.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Poolegan (May 5, 2014)

I wish someone would give me something as nice as a token of respect.


----------

